# RecipeDB - Blonde Sauvin



## micblair (5/12/12)

Blonde Sauvin  Ale - California Common  All Grain                      Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    3.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt     1 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    50 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    40 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 20mins)    20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     250 ml Wyeast Labs 2112 - California Lager       Misc     1 tsp Gypsum         46L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 42 IBU   Efficiency 83%   Alcohol 5.05%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 46L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## nala (5/12/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Blonde Sauvin




Why are you using 83% as efficiency ?????
I would'nt even bother with this recipe, using your data, it looks, to me that this is a "who can piss highest
up the wall".
Where do you get the 83% efficiency from ?


----------



## micblair (5/12/12)

nala said:


> Why are you using 83% as efficiency ?????
> I would'nt even bother with this recipe, using your data, it looks, to me that this is a "who can piss highest
> up the wall".
> Where do you get the 83% efficiency from ?



Because thats whats the 50L BM gets. Sometimes its more like 85%.

Anyway who cares? Are you some kind of recipe troll, or are your own efficiencies so low you have a personal vendetta against anyone who 'can piss higher'?


----------

